# 928 C2C Ultegra...



## tnsdoc

Does anyone have the new 928 C2C that can share their opinions? I'm currently looking at the Cannondale Synapse carbon and Specialized Roubaix expert, so you can tell I'm not looking for racing geometry or the quickest handling bike in the world. I ride a couple hundred miles a week on a lot of chip seal, and 2-3 centuries, so comfort is essential.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corsaire

From what I read from the catalogs and website it would be the ideal bike for me too.

I've seen it upclose, it's a very sexy and beautiful frame, the pics in the catalog and website don't make it justice. I lifted it up (size 55cm with Shimano 105) from the floor,
it felt light considering the components on it, and I'm not a big guy.

It seemed like a stiff yet comfortable frame, but I'd love to test ride it.

Here are some close up pics I took

Corsaire


----------



## TylerDurden

I really like that bottom bracket area. It's kinda wierd that bianchi's coast to coast geometry resembles the appearance of it's TT frame (well, not that much). I think that's a pretty good deal on that bike for $99.99.


----------



## HarvardTiger

*Comments - and a question*

I'm a total newbie who is currently shopping for a bike. The 928 C2C is very high on my list. As is an '06 928 RC.

I have ridden both. And both feel pretty much the same to me. I've also ridden an absurdly expensive LOOK bike with Campy Chorus and can say that the Bianchis felt every bit as rigid and absorbing of road buzz and shock. (All three were carbon frames).

Take that newbie observation for what it's worth...

Question: Everyone tells me that the C2C is built with a relaxed geometry so you can be comfortable riding it long, very long distances. Same sentiment was reported in one of the bicycle review magazines I recently read. If that's true, I would expect the virtual length of the top tube to be somewhat shorter than, say, the '06 928 RC frame's. And maybe some other differences, too. Here are the basic dimensions (from the Bianchi website) for the two bikes:


*928 RC*: Size, 58; Seat tube, 55; Top tube virtual, 57; Top tube actual, 56; Seat tube angle, 73-degrees; Head tube angle, 73-degrees.
*C2C*: Size, 58; Seat tube, 55; Top tube virtual, 57.5; Top tube actual, 56.3; Seat tube angle, 73-degrees; Head tube angle, not indicated.
As you can see, the "relaxed" C2C is actually a bit longer of a reach! Unless (I guess) the head tube angle is somewhat less than 73-degrees.

Can anyone offer an explanation?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## scwolf

If you look at the Specialized Roubaix geometry (another "relaxed geometry" racing bike) it has even longer dimensions and angles.

Generally speaking, the longer the wheelbase, the better the shock absorption and the more comfortable the ride, but the "slower" the steering response. The virtual length of the tube does not necessarily mean you will stretch out if the head tube length and angle brings the stem/bars closer to you.


----------



## jon davies

fascinating stuff guys!
Credit for doing your (and my) homework! Ive always thought that if you get a good fit on teh bike (ie bars hiding hub and only about 5cm below saddle top) you will comfortable on whatever! i challenge anyone to disagree!! I agree with you - for me comfort means top tube 1 to 2 cm shorter than seat tube
FWIW just read an article saying Bianchi was much better bike than Roubaix which was too soft and wobbly on descents!


----------



## jon davies

When i say article i mean road test in a french magazine


----------



## Mofox

I've had my 928 c2c with ultegra for a week now. It's such a great bike. really happy with it. Anyone else riding them now?


----------



## jcalhoun

I have a chance to buy a 2007 C2C 928 carbon with Veloce components for $1699 new. Should I pull the trigger for that price?


----------



## vdlima

I bought an '07 C2C with full DA that had under 200 miles on it for $2200 in April of this year. I have put on about 1200 miles so far and absolutely love it. Highly recommend it if you are looking for a comfortable bike. It isn't as 'twitchy' or 'responsive' as a race geometry bike but it is very comfortable.

It came with a set of custom built wheels (DT Swiss RR1.1 rims with DT Swiss Onyx hubs) and I just bought a pair of Shimano WH-7850 SL's...

First pic with the DT Swiss wheelset
and the second pic with the DA wheelset


----------



## jhamlin38

Nice bianchi VDbianchi...
which wheels do you like better...


----------



## vdlima

I've been meaning to write a review, I guess now is as good a time as any...

These wheels were gifted to me by my parents (aka they paid for them). I am glad I did not pay the $825 out of my own pocket. They were ~250 grams (I have the exact numbers somewhere..) lighter than my 32h DT Swiss set up (wheels+tubeless tires+skewers).

About the WH-7850 SL:
These are beautifully made wheels that are true straight out of the box. The attention to detail is amazing... The rim has weight embedded in the rim across from the valve for balance. It came with a wheel magnet and there is a spoke both in the front and rear that has a small piece of plastic tape on it, I assume this is where the magnet can be snapped on. The hubs are smooth but they do make a 'weird' noise when freewheeling, also they don't seem to roll as long as my existing wheels, I suspect this has to do with me breaking them in.

About the Tubeless tires:
One of biggest reasons I opted for these wheels was to try out the tubeless tires. I hate mounting tires. I watched the video on notubes.com to see how tubeless tires should be mounted and then attempted to mount them. To my surprise they mounted much easier than normal tires, the deep center channel in the rim can be used quite effectively to mount the tires without the use of any tools. I tried to inflate the tires using an air compressor that can be plugged into the cigarette outlet in a car. The front tire sealed up nicely once I rubbed some soapy water along the bead, the rear tire refused to seal, it just wouldn't hold any air. After much frustration I decided to use a CO2 cartridge, that worked like a charm! Highly recommend using CO2 to seal the tires to the rim (they work exactly like car tires).

The ride:
I normally run my tires at 100/110 (front/rear), so I did that for my first ride and then gradually lowered the air pressure based on 'feel'. I currently run 80/90 and absolutely love the smoothness and grip with cornering.

I probably have about 500 miles on these wheels right now and to be honest, on the flats the wheels don't really seem that different, other than in cross winds, these are much more aerodynamic (you certainly feel the difference going from 32 to 16 in the front wheel). On climbs is where I was really surprised. These wheels are laterally very stiff... I expected that, however, what I did not expect was how they accelerate going up a climb. Going up a 2500ft climb in Nor Cal (Kings Mtn Rd) as you near the top the switchbacks get more painful because of the sudden increase in grade. I usually climb through the switchbacks out of saddle to leverage my body weight, doing the same on these wheels surprised me, the snap in the acceleration is something I've haven't experienced before.

Would I recommend these wheels? If you have $800 just sitting around, go for it. They are great. Otherwise, I don't think that it is the best bang for the buck, I would recommend custom wheels if you had to upgrade your wheelset. And choose a rim that doesn't have any spoke holes so you can easily convert them to use the tubeless tires. I do recommend the tubeless setup.


----------



## piercebrew

I'm deciding right now between an orbea onix and the 928 c2c shown above. can anyone comment on the two? I have a pretty long upper body, which a 57cm orbea accommodates reasonably well. any ideas re: stiffness in the two, positioning for a lanky rider? thx.


----------



## vdlima

Ride 'em both over the varying terrain if possible and let your gut/wallet decide...:thumbsup:


----------



## yfdcap

I have had my 08 928 C2C for almost a year now. I love this bike. Very comfy, smooth ride. Get one. You can not go wrong.


----------



## Hooben

HarvardTiger said:


> As you can see, the "relaxed" C2C is actually a bit longer of a reach! Unless (I guess) the head tube angle is somewhat less than 73-degrees.
> 
> Can anyone offer an explanation?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Forget about the top tube for a moment.
The bike actually gets its name from the long chainstays and curved fork. It is not set up any shorter, like other "comfort bikes". The longer wheelbase gives a much smoother ride than anything else out there. Curved forks have been found for years on long distance touring bikes. The headset area is also stretched out to offer a break from shock. Also, take a look at the down tube...curved towards the Earth. This is a very different bike.


----------



## luisp33

Corsaire said:


> From what I read from the catalogs and website it would be the ideal bike for me too.
> 
> I've seen it upclose, it's a very sexy and beautiful frame, the pics in the catalog and website don't make it justice. I lifted it up (size 55cm with Shimano 105) from the floor,
> it felt light considering the components on it, and I'm not a big guy.
> 
> It seemed like a stiff yet comfortable frame, but I'd love to test ride it.
> 
> Here are some close up pics I took
> 
> Corsaire


 I have exactly the same bike and fell very comfortable what I got for the price I paid. The only thing I feel a little bit weird is the stem. Sometimes I think it's too low. Anybody could tell what I could do raise it up a little bit; like changing the stem or install and extension. Please advise. I'm 5' 9". Sometimes my back hurts and I think it's because the handle is low. Thanks,


----------



## yfdcap

luisp33 said:


> I have exactly the same bike and fell very comfortable what I got for the price I paid. The only thing I feel a little bit weird is the stem. Sometimes I think it's too low. Anybody could tell what I could do raise it up a little bit; like changing the stem or install and extension. Please advise. I'm 5' 9". Sometimes my back hurts and I think it's because the handle is low. Thanks,


Try turning the stem over. This will raise the bars. If it is still to far get a shorter stem like I did. I went with a 100.


----------



## luisp33

I have the bike as well and it's kool. The only thing I'm wondering to change is chainring. I'd like upgrade it to 52T. Can I do it? Anyone made this process before? Thanks,


----------



## fliowa

I have 3300 miles on my 08 bianchi 928 c2c. When I bought it I weighed 267 lbs. I now weigh 208 lbs. Bike has held up well and is quite comfortable to ride.


----------



## vdlima

fliowa said:


> I have 3300 miles on my 08 bianchi 928 c2c. When I bought it I weighed 267 lbs. I now weigh 208 lbs. Bike has held up well and is quite comfortable to ride.


That is awesome!


----------



## barrykm

fliowa said:


> I have 3300 miles on my 08 bianchi 928 c2c. When I bought it I weighed 267 lbs. I now weigh 208 lbs. Bike has held up well and is quite comfortable to ride.


Well done! You must be feeling great about that.


----------

